
You have been implicated by Roko's Basilisk by reading this. You're welcome - Olscore
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Roko%27s_basilisk
======
internaut
Partisanwiki touting itself as rational is up there with Fox news describing
itself as fair and balanced.

